# False Teacher Warning



## JM (Feb 26, 2008)

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=IIQAONfJGEU]YouTube - False Teacher Warning No 1 - NOT ME IN THE VIDEO[/ame]

Quote, "...they don't even, ya know, know a lot of stuff..." huh?


----------



## ServantofGod (Feb 26, 2008)

It is sad. And many of these false teachers have churches full of disciples.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Feb 26, 2008)

One of the best books in print about the TV Church is Horton, Michael, Editor, The Agony of Deciet: What Some TV Preachers are Really Saying (Chicago: Moody Press), 1990.

"Since the electronic church will not and cannot do all that Christ has commissioned the local church to do, the TV church as one's sole church will teach a religion that is sub-Christian." -- W. Robert Godfrey, The Agony of Deciet: What Some TV Preachers are Really Saying (Chicago: Moody Press, 1990), page 167.

From the same book, Michael Horton writes:



> Tolerating enemies of the historic Christian Faith as though they were our brethren is not love, but adultery. The _substance_ of the faith is the only basis for unity.


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 26, 2008)

That video was incredibly disturbing. I don't know whether to  or 

Oh, what is done in Jesus' name...

I always get this niggling feeling in the back of my brain that these guys are the ones who are going to bring (minor) persecution upon the true church (that they will be the vehicle/catalyst for it). 

Who can watch that and not say that these guys should not have their tax-exempt status taken away? So long as they put that badge of 'Christian' on what they do, we are all going to be painted with the same brush. I don't see churches hanging on to tax-exempt status for much longer in this environment.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Feb 26, 2008)

I...couldn't listen to more than a minute - my spirit was grieving...

Even so, come quickly, Lord Jesus!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Feb 26, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> That video was incredibly disturbing. I don't know whether to  or
> 
> Oh, what is done in Jesus' name...
> 
> ...





> I don't see churches hanging on to tax-exempt status for much longer in this environment.




Now there's a 

Do I dare? Why not? "Render to Ceaser the things that are Ceaser's, and to God the things that are God's."

Is there any biblical warrent for tax exemption? Wouldn't it be more biblical to pay Ceaser? Perhaps, the false teachers wouldn't be so attracted to religion if there was less opportunity to leagally profit from it. Just a thought.


----------



## ServantofGod (Feb 26, 2008)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mX_F_C_sgL8&feature=related]YouTube - PROPHETS OF GREED AND DECEIT FALSE TEACHERS EXPOSED (3/6)[/ame]

I'm sorry, this thread sent me searching, and I saw this video, and my spirit is greatly grieved now.


----------



## MMasztal (Feb 26, 2008)

Hmmm.... I wonder what seminary they went to, if they went at all?


----------



## Blue Tick (Feb 26, 2008)

The Madness of sin.


Just a side note, what's up with Benny Hinn's Hair 4:00-4:30?


----------



## Blue Tick (Feb 26, 2008)

*Dueling Tongues*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Mqkt7nHong]YouTube - Dueling Tongues (From The Blind and The Dead video)[/ame]


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 27, 2008)

> _*Is there any biblical warrent*_ for tax exemption? Wouldn't it be more biblical to pay Ceaser? Perhaps, the false teachers wouldn't be so attracted to religion if there was less opportunity to leagally profit from it. Just a thought.



Probably not. But it would definitely put a spanner in the works in the beginning. In the end, it would probably be a good thing. Like you said, it would keep out the money-grubbers.


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 27, 2008)

"God gives us more than what we need!" He certainly gave these folks more brains than what they would need. Oh that God would make ignorance painful, if only for one day.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Feb 27, 2008)

Blue Tick said:


> YouTube - Dueling Tongues (From The Blind and The Dead video)



My spirit was appalled! Less than 30 seconds on this one...


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 27, 2008)

that second person in the first video is Pastor Manning. He is here in NYC in Harlem. He has some weird theology. He believes in purgatory, vestal virgins, the gnostic gospels, and he mixes this brew with self empowerment politics and this attracts a lot of African Americans to his fold.

check out his website ATLAH World Ministries and he lists Luther as a heretic, and claims that the Greek Orthodox church is a true church. He also lists the OPC, PCA etc as false churches


----------



## SueS (Feb 27, 2008)

Re: Dueling Tongues

I firmly believe that the use of tongues as practiced in the church today is unbiblical, but for those who believe it is for today also believe that it is a gift of the Holy Spirit and should be treated with reverence AND also employ the gift of interpretation. Copeland and Brown's display makes an utter mockery of what Charismatics claim to hold dear - it is disgraceful!!!


----------



## holyfool33 (Feb 27, 2008)

MMasztal said:


> Hmmm.... I wonder what seminary they went to, if they went at all?



Probally Ken Hagen's Rhema Seminery if at all the real sad thing is this kind of preaching is being gobbled up in parts of Africa and the third world.


----------



## JM (Feb 27, 2008)

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=JaYa7adjlgs]YouTube - False Teacher Warning No 2[/ame]


----------



## Gloria (Feb 27, 2008)

JM, are you Dazzarai?


----------



## JM (Feb 27, 2008)

No, I'm not Dazzarai.


----------



## Davidius (Feb 27, 2008)

From ATLAH...

"The Lord instructed me to write to you about your health..."


----------



## JM (Feb 27, 2008)

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=lGmLFSPkyhs&feature=related]YouTube - TD Jakes and Joel Osteen Enrich Themselves in Jesus' Name[/ame]


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Feb 28, 2008)

"Selling Jesus" "Jesus is the product"

How disturbing! 

The TV church and its false teachers should be a "wake-up call" to God's people! If these, with their twisted messages can advance their agendas, why can't the church, by the power of God, preaching the message of God, to the people of God be more effective?

Jesus said, "If I be lifted up, I will draw all men to myself."


----------

